# Free pen blanks



## shadetree_1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok folks, so lets limit this to newbies that have less than 6 months of pen turning and don't have buckets of cash to spend on wood, lets just call it " Pay it forward " when you get up and running and can help out another newbie then do so, these are free, no strings attached postage is included.

These blanks are all at least 7/8x7/8x5 1/4, there is Spalted Hackberry, Tamarisk Eyeburl, Flame Red Box Elder, Crosscut Acacia, and 4 that I don't remember what they are.

Others have helped me out and this is a little of my " Pay it forward "

Joe

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome deal. Surely can't beat the price. Way to go, Joe!


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 21, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> Ok folks, so lets limit this to newbies that have less than 6 months of pen turning and don't have buckets of cash to spend on wood, lets just call it " Pay it forward " when you get up and running and can help out another newbie then do so, these are free, no strings attached postage is included.
> 
> These blanks are all at least 7/8x7/8x5 1/4, there is Spalted Hackberry, Tamarisk Eyeburl, Flame Red Box Elder, Crosscut Acacia, and 4 that I don't remember what they are.
> 
> ...



Those are some mighty nice pen blanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2013)

Joe I am amazed that nobody has jumped on this one- we got newbie turners. :dash2::dash2: Maybe your price is too high??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 21, 2013)

Those four might be Bocote?


I try to do this about once a year for new turners.....great minds think alike





Scott (Joe gonna get a "LIKE") B


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Joe I am amazed that nobody has jumped on this one- we got newbie turners. :dash2::dash2: Maybe your price is too high??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Yep my price must be too high, the problem is, I don't how to get it much lower! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 21, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe I am amazed that nobody has jumped on this one- we got newbie turners. :dash2::dash2: Maybe your price is too high??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> ...



Im just getting into turning and would love to turn some pens! My Father in law just got a new Jet lathe recently and got some turning tools for fathers day and has wanted to turn some different things and ive always been interested in turning pens. I dont want to be greedy because other members have already helped me out so much but If you wanted to send it my way I will post some pictures of a couple of pens that my father in law and I turn over the 4th of July weekend! I am COMPLETELY new to pen turning so I think it would be a TON of fun! If you want to hold off for another member though thats perfectly fine! Thanks for the opportunity though! 
-Josh


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 21, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> I am COMPLETELY new to pen turning so I think it would be a TON of fun!



You got that right! Soon you'll have more blanks than you know what to do with! Welcome to the wonderful world of pen turning!

I completely qualify for this, except that I have lots of blanks already, and more are on the way!  I love wood! I suppose if no one else jumps on this, PM me and the least I can do with them is pass them on!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 21, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Josh,

PM me your address.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought all of the necessary pen turning hardware this week and had it all sent to my father in laws house (Mandrel, Drill bit, pen kits, etc.). Cant wait to get the blanks and turn a couple of pens! Ill post what we make after the 4th weekend. I bought classic slimline kits because they seem to be popular and fairly simple to assemble once the turning is complete. Again, thanks for the opportunity! 
-Josh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 27, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> I bought all of the necessary pen turning hardware this week and had it all sent to my father in laws house (Mandrel, Drill bit, pen kits, etc.). Cant wait to get the blanks and turn a couple of pens! Ill post what we make after the 4th weekend. I bought classic slimline kits because they seem to be popular and fairly simple to assemble once the turning is complete. Again, thanks for the opportunity!
> -Josh



Hey Josh,

I was only able to get to the PO today, Linda's Doctors and Transplant clinic and physical therapy take up a few days before I can do much of anything else but they are in the mail today. Sorry for the delay my friend.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 27, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> Hey Josh,
> 
> I was only able to get to the PO today, Linda's Doctors and Transplant clinic and physical therapy take up a few days before I can do much of anything else but they are in the mail today. Sorry for the delay my friend.



No problem at all! I hope everything is going well with your family, its what is absolutely most important in life! I am just thankful you are being so generous and wanted you to know that I got the goods to make some pens. Id always wanted to turn some pens but didnt have the motivation to do so until your generosity sparked some motivation! 
-Josh


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well we got out into the shop while I was home with the family and making these pens was so fun we could barely leave the shop to come inside and eat. It was really a blast. Almost every member of the family took a turn making a pen. Thank you for beginning this thread, if not for the enticement of a few pen blanks we probably wouldnt have gotten the equipment to make pens. SO glad we did! Thanks so much! We made about 10 pens but I was only able to get a picture of a couple of them before they got away. The ones in this picture are some flame box elder from the thread and one out of paduk. 
-Josh


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 7, 2013)

the FBE on the Lathe


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like you were very busy this weekend... the pens turned out well...Nice job!!






kazuma78 said:


> Well we got out into the shop while I was home with the family and making these pens was so fun we could barely leave the shop to come inside and eat. It was really a blast. Almost every member of the family took a turn making a pen. Thank you for beginning this thread, if not for the enticement of a few pen blanks we probably wouldnt have gotten the equipment to make pens. SO glad we did! Thanks so much! We made about 10 pens but I was only able to get a picture of a couple of them before they got away. The ones in this picture are some flame box elder from the thread and one out of paduk.
> -Josh


----------



## penturner51 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm new and in need of blanks - would love to get these if they are still available.

Sue
[email protected]


----------



## dewdley (Feb 2, 2014)

If this offer is still open I'd take some.....I've only been turning pens since Christmas 2013 and have spent a pile of cash on supplies. Could use a break!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 2, 2014)

dewdley said:


> If this offer is still open I'd take some.....I've only been turning pens since Christmas 2013 and have spent a pile of cash on supplies. Could use a break!


 
You would have to pay the postage my friend and that's $19.95 to Canada, I can swing the $5 it costs to mail in the US but Canada is a good bit more, if you are willing to do that I'll fill a small flat rate box for you, that will be about 18 blanks and I'll even put in a few Desert Ironwood! If you can do that PM me your address.

Joe

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dewdley (Feb 2, 2014)

Can you send me a $ request through Paypal?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 2, 2014)

dewdley said:


> Can you send me a $ request through Paypal?[/quote
> 
> You will have to send my your Paypal addess in a PM (start a conversation) do NOT put it in the open form and I'll get it sent.
> 
> ...


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Joe, I got a good idea. Offer 18 DI pen blanks free to a turner in Waco, TX and have them pay the postage. How is that? Good idea huh, huh?

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 4, 2014)

Great looking batch of free pen blanks.
They should be appreciated for sure.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------

